
'Tennessine': Element 117 officially named - e0m
http://phys.org/news/2016-11-tennessine-element.html
======
e0m
And element 118 is now named "Oganesson":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oganesson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oganesson)

oh look at that '-on' prefix!

